# Retained puppy teeth



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor Charly girl needs to have three canine puppy teeth pulled next Friday. The roots never reabsorbed and her adult canines are in. We give her rawhide sticks every morning but that didnt help loosen them at all. I was wondering if this is common in the Havanese breed? What to expect as far as healing goes. How long will she be in pain? I know our vet will explain after the procedure but I would like to know if anyone has advise for us here on the forum. BTW I'm going to ask to have her inner ear hair removed while shes under. She hates having it done and has had an ear infection in the past.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter had to have a few baby teeth removed. One of the roots was so long, it would never come out on it' s own. How old is your pup? They will be fine. How many teeth need to be removed?


----------



## LouAnn (Dec 28, 2011)

Maggie was spayed last week at 5-1/2 months, and as long as she was under, the Vet also pulled her 5 remaining baby teeth......two of them were upper canines which weren't even loose as far as I could tell. She was sleepy from the anesthetic the first day, but on the 2nd she was eating and chewing on her toys like normal. Of course, she was on pain meds which might have made a difference. Hope all goes well with Charly!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

my Leyla had EIGHTEEN--yes, i said EIGHTEEN---retained baby teeth pulled while she was being spayed at 7 months. She was out of it the first night home but was fine the next day. i only gave her pain medicine once when we got home and once the morning after.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dexter had to have a few baby teeth removed. One of the roots was so long, it would never come out on it' s own. How old is your pup? They will be fine. How many teeth need to be removed?


Charly is 6 months and has 3 canines to be removed. I scheduled surgery for a Friday so we will be home the weekend when she's recovering.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

LouAnn said:


> Maggie was spayed last week at 5-1/2 months, and as long as she was under, the Vet also pulled her 5 remaining baby teeth......two of them were upper canines which weren't even loose as far as I could tell. She was sleepy from the anesthetic the first day, but on the 2nd she was eating and chewing on her toys like normal. Of course, she was on pain meds which might have made a difference. Hope all goes well with Charly!


Thank you Louann for the well wishes. I feel better knowing she should recover quickly.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

anaacosta said:


> my Leyla had EIGHTEEN--yes, i said EIGHTEEN---retained baby teeth pulled while she was being spayed at 7 months. She was out of it the first night home but was fine the next day. i only gave her pain medicine once when we got home and once the morning after.


The poor lill thing. I was wondering if retained teeth are common in Havanese but Leylas case is most likely uncommon in any breed. I imagine she must have needed to eat soft food for a while. TY for the post.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie had some top front teeth taken out she was fine her adult teeth were in and the baby ones were in back. Soft food is a good idea. We had some xrays done at the same time. I think our vet drew blood to determine what kind of anesthesia to use.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Maddie had some top front teeth taken out she was fine her adult teeth were in and the baby ones were in back. Soft food is a good idea. We had some xrays done at the same time. I think our vet drew blood to determine what kind of anesthesia to use.


My vet has not recommended any xrays. I think I will mention it to her and see what she thinks. I dont want to have Charly girl back at the vet to have any more teeth removed if I can help it. TY


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Rene831 said:


> The poor lill thing. I was wondering if retained teeth are common in Havanese but Leylas case is most likely uncommon in any breed. I imagine she must have needed to eat soft food for a while. TY for the post.


Interestingly enough, it wasn't too horrible. As you can see from the picture, she actually had two rows of teeth; her baby teeth and her adult teeth. So when one row was removed, she still had some to chew with. I did feed her Beef Gravy baby food for a few days though, and she loved it lol. But she showed no signs of discomfort which was great.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

anaacosta said:


> Interestingly enough, it wasn't too horrible. As you can see from the picture, she actually had two rows of teeth; her baby teeth and her adult teeth. So when one row was removed, she still had some to chew with. I did feed her Beef Gravy baby food for a few days though, and she loved it lol. But she showed no signs of discomfort which was great.


Wow what a great shot! Scary looking. She deserved every bit of that yummy baby food. Do her teeth align well after her surgery?


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

I took that picture with my Blackberry! I tempted her with a biscuit and just got lucky. As for whether her teeth are aligned; one or two of them are a little off. However, the last time I took her to the vet he said that he would look at them again this month because it appears that some of the adult teeth haven't come through yet. Leyla's my first pet so I'm not sure if this is normal or not, but I trust my vet explicitly so I won't worry until he tells me to.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

anaacosta said:


> I took that picture with my Blackberry! I tempted her with a biscuit and just got lucky. As for whether her teeth are aligned; one or two of them are a little off. However, the last time I took her to the vet he said that he would look at them again this month because it appears that some of the adult teeth haven't come through yet. Leyla's my first pet so I'm not sure if this is normal or not, but I trust my vet explicitly so I won't worry until he tells me to.


Anaacosta
I have had pets of many kinds, birds, tortoise, reptiles, fish, cats and dogs all of my life. I have encountered many vets through out the years. Some good and some I would not recommend to anyone. I'm glad to hear you have found a good vet for Leyla.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

anaacosta said:


> Interestingly enough, it wasn't too horrible. As you can see from the picture, she actually had two rows of teeth; her baby teeth and her adult teeth. So when one row was removed, she still had some to chew with. I did feed her Beef Gravy baby food for a few days though, and she loved it lol. But she showed no signs of discomfort which was great.


That's not a dog, it's a shark!ound: I'm only laughing because the same thing happened with my younger son. He not only needed lots of teeth removed, but was in a palate expander, then braces F O R E V E R!!! I think he was in 3rd grade when we started, andI know he was in HS when he finally got them off permanently.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

My Charly girl looked so pitiful when I picked her up from her teeth extraction surgery. Ears down, watery eyes and not even a kiss or a tail wag. 24 hours later she was acting normal again. Charly says.. "Thanks to everyone for making my mom not worry so much."

Here she is today with a pretty BIG GIRL smile!


----------

